# Love A little Help - Side Shots Requested...



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've heard a few people in my community and even a couple friends say that pit bulls should be large dogs, and very bulky somewhat fat, I disagree. I believe a well worked pit bull should be lean and muscular. Perhaps some disagree with me but I have seen some prime examples on this forum. Such as performanceknls dogs, I really admire them, beautiful! So I would like to put together a video with the help of everyone here. Lets see those gorgeous pitties! Side shots please! Stacks are nice as well.


----------



## Rampage_Cara (May 23, 2009)

That’s what a lot of people say now. They should be “short and bulky” or “huge head and chest”. That is not an APBT that is an American Bully. I wish bully breeders would stop advertising as pitbulls and just say bullies. There is a huge difference in the two.


----------



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

I agree which is why I would like to show the True APBT. I love Am Bullies don't get me wrong but they're not pit bulls. They're to damn huge!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

First one not so good, but you can see a lean build, not bulky. My dog weighs 58lbs.


this ones a little better.


ill try to dig up some more.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Rampage_Cara said:


> That's what a lot of people say now. They should be "short and bulky" or "huge head and chest". That is not an APBT that is an American Bully. I wish bully breeders would stop advertising as pitbulls and just say bullies. There is a huge difference in the two.


many people dont know that there is an american bully.there should be a way we could teach everyone not just people here,but everywhere that they are two different breeds of dog.i get so many arguements about my bully being a bad ass pitbull..and then when i tell them its not a "pitbull" they argue with me.its frustrating!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You are welcome to use some of mine.
Dumae
















Slim


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rampage_Cara said:


> I wish bully breeders would stop advertising as pitbulls and just say bullies. There is a huge difference in the two.


When I see Bully ads and the dogs are advertised as American Bully Pitbulls I don't mind due to the fact that they do fall into the "pitbull" category. I noticed tho that quite often when they call them American Bullies they are really good looking dogs, when they are advertised as XXL Pitbulls they tend to be the more crappier side to the breed.

You can really tell which breeders have care for the breed and establishing it.


----------



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone, once I can get something together I'll have it up on a site so anyone and everyone can see it  If anyone wants to supply some pictures of some AmBullies that would be helpful to. I really appreciate everyones help!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

you can use all mine just got to my albums hers










ive been meaning to get new pics up anyway


----------



## jdmej6 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Here's my Ambully*


















Sry for the bad pics taken with phone


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You still need pics?

I'll shoot a few in here if you do


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

here's a few side shots of my Am Bully










































and a couple front shots










































and everyones favorite... the run of a Am Bully...definately not APBT style lmao... this picture is labeled Fat Girl Running by AmericanPit


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

from my experience with pit and their history pits are supposed to be short and lean not fat as all muscle defined . they are breed for their quickness and stamina, not supposed to be fat at all, with an all around square look ankles should now bow in at all that would mean a weak structure ....should run close to the ground..at least thats the type of pit i have always had, and the only pit ill ever have.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ahhh I just love that girl running!

That pic above her running ia a perfect shot! She looks great!


----------



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the pictures I could still use a few more of some pitties and a couple more am bullies and when I am done with my project I will show it off to everyone, I hope you all will love it!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Here ya go,


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK here's a few for you...

Lilbit...




























Finale...



















Younger pic...



















Rufus...



















AKA...



















Sheena...



















There's you a few


----------



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

Great pics guys, I think I have enough pittie pictures now I need some more ambullies to choose from if anyone would offer


----------

